# And even MORE vape hate...



## Clouder (22/2/16)

http://mic.com/articles/135298/new-study-shows-how-people-who-vape-may-be-making-themselves-sick


----------



## Neal (22/2/16)

Another load of bollocks. Never mind vaping, it is articles such as this that make me sick.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## stevie g (22/2/16)

Fluff piece, let it sail by you no need to bring it any extra clicks or attention.


----------



## Waine (22/2/16)

I agree, another load of propaganda, probably fueled by the big cigarette companies. We vapers need hardcore proof that vaping is bad for us. Until then we will enjoy our juice while the analogue die-hards will be dying before us.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## CloudmanJHB (22/2/16)

Key word in that article "MAY" which proves it's unproven and a load of bollocks

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Oupa (22/2/16)

*Quoted from an article exposing many flawed ecig/eliquid studies:*

"Firstly, mice are not humans. You can’t just take a result from mice and treat it as though it translates to humans perfectly.

Secondly, the effects of vaping weren’t compared with smoking. At worst this would show that vaping isn’t completely safe.

Thirdly, nicotine is already well-known to suppress the immune system in mice and rats.

And finally, mice are more sensitive to nicotine than humans. The immune system problems and death in the mice exposed to vapour were probably due to stress and nicotine poisoning."

*Check out the full article here:* http://www.ecigarettedirect.co.uk/ashtray-blog/2015/11/junk-e-cigarette-studies.html

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## johan (22/2/16)

Maybe the study referred to by @Clouder was sponsored by R.I.P Tripper, but that's just my opinion.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Kuhlkatz (22/2/16)

I started wondering if the poor mice died BEFORE they could complain about their dry knuckles, but now I'm wondering if Ultima could be poisonous to mice in large doses too...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Kamiel (22/2/16)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------

